# Kelp and Hashi's?



## mw6280 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was just wondering about Kelp.

I have always thought that I should stay away from Kelp because of my Hashimoto's. Never really understood why.

I recently saw a Chiropractor who also practices Naturopathy and insisted that I should take Kelp because of my thyroid condition.

I have also read recently that there is no point in taking Kelp because my thyroid problems are caused my an autoimmune condition and not an Iodine deficiency.

What is the theory behind taking Kelp, what does it do for the thyroid?

Should people with Hash's take Kelp or not?

Cheers,
Mel


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mw6280 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering about Kelp.
> 
> ...


I recommend that you not take it. It could be life-threatening.

http://www.ceruleanbutterfly.com/kelp.html

If I was your mother, I would tell you to not take it. Do your research.


----------

